

How Steve Jobs gets things done - bretthellman
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2011/01/25/how-steve-jobs-gets-things-done/?section=magazines_fortune

======
zeteo
First they say no buzzwords, then

"Steve Jobs's natural talent is to imagine not only what consumers want now
but also what they will want in the future -- and pay a premium price for. He
searches for discontinuities in the external landscape. He figures out
trajectories of new opportunities" [...] (etc. etc. etc.)

This is a bunch of HR/marketing crap that doesn't offer any practical advice.
If you want to reveal how Steve Jobs works, the least you must do is interview
people who have worked closely with him. And then tell us something new,
interesting, and applicable!

------
bhavin
"How Steve Jobs gets things done" will definitely get more readers anyday than
"A marketing attempt for our book The Talent Masters"

------
ffffruit
CNN has insightful news now?

------
bretthellman
... This is the kind of insight talent masters drive for, and knowing their
people's core talents, they then search for jobs that are the right fit,
creating a job if they have to

------
jw84
"Every Monday morning [Jobs] brings them together to review products and the
challenges of designing and executing them... Four hours a week, fifty weeks a
year, for twelve years equals 2,400 hours spent building mental and
relationship capital by connecting the newest ideas of diverse brilliant and
passionate minds."

I've been told before success is simple: you focus and you be patient. So yes,
you too can be an "overnight" success lauded and dissected by millions around
the world when you spend your whole life on it.

See also Michael Jordan: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBxcunGc_nA>

